# Should I add an RO(reverse osmosis) filter to my tank or not?



## 3x100cart (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a 110gal fresh water planted tank every thing is good on it. Fish are healthy tank is clean and I never I mean NEVER need to do water changes. I like it how it is however I always want to make things better.

I am considering adding a RO filter to tank maybe small sense it would be just as a nice bonus or I am thinking of adding one to my house so any time I add water it is free of all the crap in tap water 

The second seems better right now because all is so good why change anything also I am on a very tight budget so my wife might not kill me if its for whole house 

I am not to familiar with RO filters so any input would be great


----------



## Scyry (Dec 1, 2010)

RO removes everything from the water, which makes a good starting point, but you have to add back some minerals. How you go about that is up to you.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How well established is your tank? If you don't do water changes, then I guess this is just for water topoffs?

You can check out the home systems at airwaterice.com and see what they have. Their systems are very easy to install and have a lifetime warranty. As far as adding to your tank, it may be good to do if you have really hard water and your plants aren't getting along with it. I do 50% water changes weekly and add 50/50 RO/tap to keep my kh in the 5 range. Just because the plants I have prefer water in that range.

RO water will usually have a ph level of around 7 and a kh (alkalinity) of 0. Over a period of time doing 100% RO water topoffs could be detrimental, so at the most I would do is 50%. As mentioned it will strip the water's natural nutrients your fish and plants need. Keeping it 50% from your tap will help that. But when it comes down to it, if it is all working for you and the tank has been running along a while with no problems then why risk throwing things off by changing them up?


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

RO is amazing to have in a new aquarium but you have to get mineral supplements for it to keep the pH, kH, and others in line. If you start to put it in your old tank, then be sure to watch those parameters so you dont harm your fish.. as for you, you'll like the taste and cleanliness of the house water. Beware tho, just like fish, some of those minerals in water are needed by your body and if you dont get them, you may become ill also.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Breeders sometimes use RO mixed with tap water to get the water right for breeding a particular fish. As mentioned you cant use pure RO water unless you add back the needed minerals, important for salt water reef tanks but not generally needed in fresh water tanks. So unless you have a particular goal or problem to combat there isn't any reason for you to use a RO filter.


----------



## 3x100cart (Feb 7, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> RO water will usually have a ph level of around 7 and a kh (alkalinity) of 0. Over a period of time doing 100% RO water topoffs could be detrimental, so at the most I would do is 50%. As mentioned it will strip the water's natural nutrients your fish and plants need. Keeping it 50% from your tap will help that. But when it comes down to it, if it is all working for you and the tank has been running along a while with no problems then why risk throwing things off by changing them up?



that is what I was thinking but it might be better than the chlorine in tap and with only doing top offs for at most 5 gal if i been away or ungodly lazy wouldn't the nutrients from soil and plants make up for that lack in RO

from what read so far doing the reverse osmosis might not be as important as what I told by the fish store guys for me and at most a 50 50 mix 

as far as plants so any tall ones do great(constantly pulling out excess just cannt do much on low level grasses but it a vary tall tank and I am reding lights for that


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You add conditioner to remove chlorine, or you should be. The plants will use up nutrients that they get from your tap (ie magnesium, calcium, etc). You can add a product called gh booster or equilibrium that will put it all back.


----------



## 3x100cart (Feb 7, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> You add conditioner to remove chlorine, or you should be. The plants will use up nutrients that they get from your tap (ie magnesium, calcium, etc). You can add a product called gh booster or equilibrium that will put it all back.


thats something I know I should do but I always add so little that I have never done it <5gal to my 110gal got any recommendations for a decent one


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I believe most people on here use Seachem Prime.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

If I understand you correctly you have a planted tank with everything fine.

My gut feel is the ro filter will do nothing but degrade your system. the plantx not only need the minerals from your tap water but are also maintaining you system as good or better then using an ro filter.

but then I do no water changes and use peat moss in the substrate so KH and GH remain constant for years.

my .02


----------



## 3x100cart (Feb 7, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> but then I do no water changes and use peat moss in the substrate so KH and GH remain constant for years.
> 
> my .02


never heard of that how do you set that up and are there any disadvantages


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

3x100cart said:


> never heard of that


That's because you have not read dianna waldstat's book or chatted with me, or Amie, or looked up beaslbob builds here. *old dude


> how do you set that up


You simply start the aquarium with lotsa fast growing and slower growing true aquatic plants. Wait a week. Add one fish you don't feed for a week, then add more fish and start feeding very lightly


> and are there any disadvantages


Yea you don't get to play with your tank as much. :hahaha:

Basically you setup a planted tank where the plants are in full control. Then add fish slowly. The result is a balanced stable setup that does not need water changes.

I have found that some peat moss in the substrate keeps kh and gh (hardness) from rising over time.

But I use straight untreated tap water, no chemicals, no water changes, and just replace the water the evaporates.


my .02


----------



## 3x100cart (Feb 7, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> You simply start the aquarium with lotsa fast growing and slower growing true aquatic plants. Wait a week. Add one fish you don't feed for a week, then add more fish and start feeding very lightly
> 
> Yea you don't get to play with your tank as much. :hahaha:
> 
> ...



thats pretty cool way to do a new tank
my tank has been set up for years(moved many times but never had everything replaced) and my tank is to the same point as yours -I could never go never go back to constant water changes way to much work I am trying to go with out any filter at the moment just alot of water movement and let the plants and fish keep their own house clean 

I do not see any way to really add that into a existing tank with out tearing up the landscaping

I will have to remember that for any time friends set up tanks


----------

